# Entire litter Blind



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Anyone ever heard of an entire litter of pups being partially to completely blind? Since opening their eyes they all appear to have some degree of blindness. The female has been bred before, and she had 5, but all were happy healthy pups with great drive and fire. This time she had 8, one born dead (solid white) and five black pups, a red pup, and another solid white pup with black ears.. Which is weird.. Both dogs are out of black and red/buckskin stock... 

Anyhow... Two of the pups only partially open one eye and when you look closely and move their bottom eyelid down a bit I can see what looks like a small spot of white tissue on the eye. It is on the eyeball itself rather than in it. However there is still cloudiness in that eye as well. Their other eye, as well as most of their syblings have cloudiness in them as well but it varies depending on pup. At first I thought maybe the two partially closed eyes were just late opening up, and all puppies have a hazy blueish flim over thier eyes for a while. But they are right at four weeks now, and I can clearly distinguish what looks sort of like cataracts. The pupil is white and there is cloudyness around it that fades out. Running out from the pupil to the edges of cloudiness look like small white lines.. It kinda remembles a white sun in their pupil. It is more prominent in some pups than others. One male has no problems. While a female has it faintly in one eye, and it seems like it might be clearing up.. it looks to be fading in the red pup also, but he acts totally blind and has it in both eyes... 

Any suggestions? They aren't very active yet.. and young pups often act dazed because they don't see very well yet.. So its hard to tell which ones can actually see... and which are just attentive yet.. 

....


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Most pups can't see well till much later, it sounds normal what your describing. You won't be able to tell if they are really blind till much later. The tissue under the eye as you described it sounds like the tear ducts again that's normal. If it was my litter I would leave their eyes alone and quit looking under the eye lids! lol

On a serious note.... All white pups is concerning as I would be more concerned with deaf pups than blind pups. Also there is a day blindness gene that runs in APBT's and certain lines but the eyes look normal they just can't see well in bright light.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Also it is normal for pups to have hazy milky eyes that take a while to finish developing.


----------



## Belle Adore (Aug 27, 2012)

I hope that they are just a little late in development and have no vision issues.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

pups are born blind .. 7-10days they open their eyes and usually are "cater-ac blue" which is like cornflower blue with a milky haze... 

Leave their eyes and ears ALONE, by the time the pups are 2 months or 8 weeks they will have the color of eyes they will have as an adult dog. 

White APBTs produce deaf and blind dogs frequently... There was a breeder in Dallas back in 2002 that had been selling WHOLE litters of solid white dogs with blue eyes; most in which had health defects. 

hope this helps, good luck and best of wishes.


----------

